# Transferring Hyatt Points Into II



## lizap (Jun 27, 2015)

Are points good for 2 or 3 years once they are transferred to II?  And 2 to 3 years from what date?


----------



## lizap (Jun 28, 2015)

Called HVC. Points transferred to II: reservations must be made by 2 years from your week.  However, you can make a reservation up to a year in advance of your stay.  So, in effect, points transferred to II are good for up to 3 years from the year you transferred. Example: for owned 2015 week 25:  reservation must be made by 2017 week 25 for a stay possibly up to 2018 week 25.


----------



## Kal (Jun 28, 2015)

lizap said:


> Are points good for 2 or 3 years once they are transferred to II? And 2 to 3 years from what date?



There are two programs involving confirmation of stays at an Interval resort: External Exchange Period (EEP) and Extended External Exchange Period (EEEP)

EEP - If you deposit points into Interval anytime from 4-0 months prior to the end of CUP you may make an Interval reservation up to the end of your CUP period. Once your CUP period ends, those Interval points expire.

EEEP - If you deposit points into Interval before 4 months prior to the end of CUP, those points will expire 24 months after the end of the CUP period when the points were transferred.

As an example, if you immediately transferred points to Interval on the day the points were received, those transferred points would last THREE YEARS (36 months).

If you transferred points to Interval one day before 4 months prior to end of that respective CUP period, those transferred points would last 28 months.

If you transferred points less than 4 months prior to the end of that CUP period, those transferred points would expire in less than 4 months.


----------



## lizap (Jun 28, 2015)

I believe the HVC representative was referring to points transferred to II during the early part of the HRPP period.




Kal said:


> There are two programs involving confirmation of stays at an Interval resort: External Exchange Period (EEP) and Extended External Exchange Period (EEEP)
> 
> EEP - If you deposit points into Interval anytime from 4-0 months prior to the end of CUP you may make an Interval reservation up to the end of your CUP period. Once your CUP period ends, those Interval points expire.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 12, 2015)

*Hyatt Program - Need to Know*

The Hyatt program has unique feature you always need to keep in mind:

1.  Hyatt points can be use very effectively in Interval because a 2 bedroom platinum Hyatt week is 2,000 points and a 2 bedroom platinum exchange is only 1,300 points.

2.  You can do a search for instant exchange, a request first, or a deposit and request.  KAL posted that deposit and request worked better than a request first, owner services swears they are the same, my experience was that deposit worked better than request first.

3.  When you take EPlus re-trade with Interval, you can increase the unit size of the exchange, you have to add Hyatt points to do this.  I exchanged 780 points for a 1 bedroom, I can re-trade for a 2 bedroom.  I have to add the Hyatt points to get to 1,300 total needed for a 2 bedroom. 

4.  The points deposited to II must be used to make a reservation before 2 years after your check-in date.  The reservation can be up to one year ahead of the day you make the exchange on II.  This means your exchange can be up to 3 years after your usage week.

5.  Use Eplus re-trade in II and you get more time.  I had expiring points that I used.  I did EPlus retrade for six months later and now I am booked into Cancun for week 50.  This would not work for week 52 as you rarely see an instant exchange.

6.  Another feature of the Hyatt system is KAL.  See his web site bywindkal and check out his posts.  If you get two opinions about how Hyatt works, then KAL's is the right answer.  Thanks for sharing with us.

My Hyatt visits so far:  Carmel, Coconut Plantation, Siesta Key, Pinon Point, Aspen, Park Hyatt Beaver Creek, Mountain Lodge, Main Street Breckenridge.

The Park Hyatt is incredible if you ever get a chance to go.


----------

